# أين جامعات تدريس الطيران((طيار مدني))؟



## ALSHAER (12 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم شباب
لو سمحتون بغيت أسماء جامعات أو كليات لتدريب الطيران
لأني هذي السنة أتخرج من الثانوية وأريد أن أصبح طيار
فأريد منكم هذي المساعدة....
و مشكورين


----------



## برفكت (11 أبريل 2010)

اما المعهد للطيران او شركة مصر للطيران وهى الافضل للانك بتضمن الوظيقه من الشركة


----------

